# Hymer 680



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Am thinking about changing the Starline 640 for a 680, but would like to communicate with someone who has/has had a 680 with a rear U shaped lounge, to suss out the snags.

Anyone out there?

Smick


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

*680 starline*

Hi 
Only had ours for just over a week and it is great. 
Changed from a B694G so lost out on a very large garage and fixed bed but gained lots more living area and a larger shower. The 680 seems spacious inside and very bright. 
The ride is very different from the tag axel of the 694 but the Merc 2.9 is much better than the Fiat 2.5. 
Any other questions just ask. 
James


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt reply.

Which layout have you got at the front - dinette or L shape or Bar ? How do you find the space between driver/passenger seat and table ?

How easy is the rear bed to erect, and how comfortable?

What storage is there under the settees, or have you got the water tank in one ?

Lastly, which chassis are you on - the twin rear wheel or the single ? We have the single on the 640, and it needed Air Rides before it would stop rolling.

Smick


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
We have the Dinette and therefore only the passenger seat will turn right around. 
This layout was preferred by Mrs P in our old 644 but I liked the Bar version in the 694 we have just replaced. 
The captains chairs in the bar layout could be a reach for smaller people using the table. It gives more forward / rearward seats for travelling and has none of the dubious side facing seats we had before. 
I still have the one captains chair to sit in when I want to relax inside. 
One side of the dinette is totally free for storage and also has an access into the underslung battery compartment. 
The other side has the fresh water tank. 
We have not slept in the rear bed but it is easy to erect and seems quite comfortable. We prefer the drop down bed. 
The chassis is the 3.8 tonne single axel and does roll more than the alko but once used to it is a nice drive. 
It certainly pulls a lot better than the Fiat and will maintain a 70 mph cruise on all gradients on the motorway whereas the Fiat would need more gear changing to keep it in it's power band. 
James


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for all that - moreorless confirms what I thought. Now all I have to do is
A. Persuade Mrs Smick that this is a good idea
B. Find a 97-8 680 with a U shaped lounge and dinette in good nick, zilch mileage at a knockdown price.
C Sell the 640.

Wouldn't it be nice - and cheaper if we could find the perfect van first time round ? !!!

Smick


----------

